# KA24E Lifter Adjustment



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

KA24E Engine

I had the Rockers/lifters off of the engine. When I reinstall them do I need to prime or adjust anything, or are they totally self adjusting. I have read some stuff on the internet about priming and setting the preload. Does this apply to this engine. Thanks!


----------

